# Any significant differences between INFP and ENFP?



## lyrically (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey everybody!

First of all, I'm super excited to make my first official post. I find personality, psychology, and the like to be very interesting. It's been really cool navigating the boards, so far. I can't wait to get to know all of you lovely people!  

I've taken a few Myers-Briggs tests and am usually scored as an INFP or ENFP. The variance between E and I is very slight on every occasion. I was wondering if there is a significant difference between a person defined as an INFP and a person defined as an ENFP. Can one flip-flop between the two personalities or are they absolute? In cases like mine, *how can one determine which personality suits them best?* Help, I am so lost! lol.

I find some of the MBTI questions to be a little to vague for me to make a clear-cut choice on which traits suit me best. For example, I value my solitude but, at the same time, I thoroughly enjoy getting to know new people. Sometimes I am energized by interaction with people (like at parties or after a hike) but sometime they desperately drain me (like spending the entire day with a person or attending long, interactive meetings). Some questions are too this or that and I feel like they are too narrow for me to make a definite answer. 

Anyway, what are the main differences between INFP and ENFP? (In your experience with INFPs and ENFPs or as an INFP or ENFP yourself.)


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

...well, you're definitely a feeler. :shocked:

The answer to your question depends on how far you're willing to delve for your answer. If you're content with your understanding of MBTI and wish to go no further, then call yourself an ambivert and hang out in whichever sub-forum you like more. This means that your preference for introversion and extroversion is more or less balanced. From a pure MBTI perspective, ambiversion is really the most feasible answer because we aren't constantly introverted or extroverted, but bouncing back and forth.

From an MBTI perspective, the first letter is the least important anyway. The fact that you are an NFP is far more meaningful.

To answer your question, INFPs tend to be far more reflective and put less energy into those around them than ENFPs. ENFPs conversely, put lots of energy into their surroundings and reflect when they run out of play-mates. (At least that's how I perceive it.) It doesn't help your case that ENFPs are often candidates for the most introverted extroverts.

Now if you'd like to delve deeper into things like cognitive functions: you have a shot at finding the answer to your question.

The functional line-up for an ENFP is Extroverted Intuition, Introverted Feeling, Extroverted Thinking, Introverted Sensing.
The line up for an INFP is Introverted Feeling, Extroverted Intuition, Introverted Sensing, Extroverted Thinking.

This is a good intro to cognitive functions.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Aryn2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Technically, this isn't a perfect science, nor is it set in stone. So you can call yourself an ambivert xNFP if you like.

It could help you though to look at which of your functions is weakest. For ENFP, that's Si. For INFP, that's Te. 

Also, I've been taught that the dominant function is what we reach out into our exterior world with (the heart). Our auxiliary is what we "parent" with (feel in control of and use to teach/guide/lead others and ourselves). Tertiary is the "child" (immature, sometimes reckless, has an innocent feel to it). Inferior is the head. It balances the heart (dominant) but remains behind the scenes a lot of the times (because it's so often seen only as weak). 

Maybe that could help you. Not sure.


----------



## lyrically (Nov 5, 2013)

absentminded said:


> ...well, you're definitely a feeler. :shocked:
> 
> The answer to your question depends on how far you're willing to delve for your answer. If you're content with your understanding of MBTI and wish to go no further, then call yourself an ambivert and hang out in whichever sub-forum you like more. This means that your preference for introversion and extroversion is more or less balanced. From a pure MBTI perspective, ambiversion is really the most feasible answer because we aren't constantly introverted or extroverted, but bouncing back and forth.
> 
> ...


I read over the information about cognitive functions in the link you provided above and drew some connections with both Ne and Se, but was not too sure about Fe/Fi or Te/Ti. I then proceeded to search cognitive functions on this website and took this quiz: 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/57715-alternative-cognitive-functions-test.html 

which proved: 
70% Ne
70% Fi
67.5% Se
63% Ni
62.5% Si
60% Te
54.5% Fe
44% Ti

Despite Ne=Fi, would I be considered an INFP (Fi>Ne>Si>Te) because my Si is slightly greater than Te?


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

It's more likely that you are INFP because your Si seems to edge out your Te. That said, these tests aren't the most reliable.

This is a description of the functional interplay in an INFP. would you say this describes you well?


----------



## lyrically (Nov 5, 2013)

absentminded said:


> It's more likely that you are INFP because your Si seems to edge out your Te. That said, these tests aren't the most reliable.
> 
> This is a description of the functional interplay in an INFP. would you say this describes you well?


I would say that it is spot on in terms of Ne and Fi. However, unlike the description for Te, I do open myself up to criticism and, while I am not fond of conflict, I would rather deal it than avoid it. I really value personal growth and enriching experiences, and I believe receiving constructive criticism or working out a problem (though it might be uncomfortable) helps build my character. I would rather be hurt and reevaluate what's going on in my life than blind myself to it completely "to be safe and unharmed". I feel small and embarrassed with myself when I do avoid these things. I desire to be courageous in uncomfortable situations.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay.

The principle difference between the types, aside from their cognitive function stack, is how they "recharge" or from where they derive their energy. Introverts like myself, gradually tire as they are forced into social positions or dealing with new experiences. Extroverts exhaust themselves functioning in solitary situations.

I don't like using this as a metric because cognitive functions are usually more precise tools for understanding personality, but you seem to identify equally with the dominant and auxiliary functions. So, how would you feel after living like a monk working on a paper for a week? Assume you enjoy the subject matter. Also, assume minimal contact with the outside world and no need to go to class or the store.

After answering that question, take a peek in this thread. You see a lot of stereotypes in the thread, which is a dangerous trap to fall into. Most people violate about one-third of the stereotypes about their particular personality type (not empirical by any means). That said, they should stir your thoughts up a little and help you get a new take on what type you might be.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

@lyrically you can try checking your inferior function (Te for INFP and Si for ENFP)

*Form of Inferior Function*


----------



## Boop (Oct 4, 2012)

Not the Inferior Function. It doesn't work.

Try the first letter on the code. It will shed some light.

Kind regards.


----------

